# This Day in Nuclear Testing



## mhansen2

This will be a daily list of test shots conducted by the nuclear powers.  Comments are welcomed.

21 August

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 153.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ticking, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 August


1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 41 (Joe 36).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – UK nuclear test.  Shot Z1/Pennant 2, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1962 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Canvasback, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 699 Rubin 2.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## whitehall

Operation "Upshot Knothole" 1953 Nevada desert.. About 21,000 Soldiers used and little record of a spike in cancer among the Troops. The radioactive cloud apparently drifted to Utah to a site used in the 1956 movie "The Conqueror" starring Duke Wayne. A high number of the actors in the movie subsequently died of cancer and the movie was a flop.


----------



## mhansen2

There were many tests where US troops were deliberately exposed to radiation from tests.  The decision boggles the mind.


----------



## mhansen2

23 August


1953 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 5 Tatyana (Joe 5).
1953 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Doppler, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kohocton and Natches 2, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1975 – Eight Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 427-1 thru -8.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 593-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Harlingen-A and -B, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## Daryl Hunt

In the Bad Old days, strange things were done in secret that did jeapordize innocents that weren't aware that it was happening.  Not so much today.


----------



## mhansen2

24 August


1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 28 (Joe 23).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots York and Bobac, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lexington, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1968 – France nuclear test.  Shot Canopus.  *First French thermonuclear detonation.*
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Parthenope.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Taureau.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 492, Kraton 3.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

I'm also including accidents involving US nuclear weapons.  My primary source is:
index.htm


*US accident

1978 – TITAN II missile / Rock, Kansas*

An EPA report dated February 1991 lists a TITAN as having been involved in a nuclear weapons accident on this date at this location. Gregory claims that 13,000 gallons of liquid nitrogen tetroxide leaked from an unarmed TITAN and vaporized, resulting in the death of two persons and injuries to at least 30 others; residents in town were evacuated. No further details are currently available.

Chuck Hansen, “The Swords of Armageddon,” Vol. VII, p.290.

Titan II 533-7 Missile Silo McConnell AFB Kansas


----------



## fncceo

It's a shame they don't above ground test anymore ... must have been better than the 4th of July


----------



## mhansen2

25 August

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 643 Kvarts 3.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 August

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 42.
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 367.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Banon, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 644 Dynamika.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 August


1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Pascal-B, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Argus I, Operation Argus.  *First US space nuclear test*.
Operation Argus
Operation Argus - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Player, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Centaur, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diana Moon, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Pliers and Horehound, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Islay, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jarlsberg, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 645 Dnepr 2 -1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## whitehall

I just watched a Discovery channel program about the Atomic Bomb tests near Las Vegas. There were so many blasts that it attracted a regular tourist industry before the big gambling casinos. At one point the local newspapers claimed they were disappointed about one test because it wasn't powerful enough. Nobody in the Truman administration seemed concerned about the fallout or the contamination. It's interesting to note that the U.S. Army forced thousands of Soldiers to participate in the Atomic tests. Were they used as gunea pigs? The Korean War casualty list used to be 50,000 before Bill Clinton and the DOD revised it down to 35,000 to include only the Troops who were killed on the Korean peninsula. Where did the 15,000 Troops go? Did they die during Atomic Bomb testing?


----------



## mhansen2

Scientists were concerned about radioactive fallout at Trinity as illustrated in this Army report to General Groves about monitoring precautions.

Atomic Bomb: Decision -- Trinity Test, July 16, 1945

There was sufficient scientific knowledge on the dangers of contamination.


----------



## mhansen2

For those more interested in radiation knowledge early in the nuclear weapons program, see:

Barton C. Hacker, *"The Dragon's Tail, Radiation Safety in the Manhattan Project, 1942-1946"*  University of California Press.  1987.  ISBN 0-520-05852-6.


----------



## mhansen2

28 August


1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Haddock, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1972 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 368-1, -2, -3, -4.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 384, Meridian 1.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 448.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 646 Gelly 2, 647 Gelly 2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 August

1949 – *First Soviet nuclear test*.  Shot Joe 1
1949–51 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia
The Soviet Nuclear Weapons Program

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sled, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tamara.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Six Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 406, Gorizont 1 and 407-1,-2,-3,-4,-5
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 493 -1 thru -3, 494.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Nessel, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## whitehall

mhansen2 said:


> Scientists were concerned about radioactive fallout at Trinity as illustrated in this Army report to General Groves about monitoring precautions.
> 
> Atomic Bomb: Decision -- Trinity Test, July 16, 1945
> 
> There was sufficient scientific knowledge on the dangers of contamination.


"Scientists were concerned"? Scientists were in charge since the Generals didn't have a clue. The problem was that the Truman administration wasn't concerned.


----------



## mhansen2

whitehall said:


> "Scientists were concerned"? Scientists were in charge since the Generals didn't have a clue. The problem was that the Truman administration wasn't concerned.


Scientists may have been making the day to day experimental decisions as the Trinity test approached, but it was still an Army project.  I doubt the Truman administration knew enough to be concerned or not.  By the Trinity test, Truman had been president only a few months and he had many other things on his mind.  As you said, the Army didn't have a clue.  It was all too new.


----------



## mhansen2

30 August

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 29 (Joe 24).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Franklin Prime, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Argus II, Operation Argus.
Operation Argus
Operation Argus - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Portmanteau, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1984 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Dolcetto and Wexford, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bullfrog, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 August

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Smoky, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Door Mist, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Panir, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 594-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

*US nuclear accident

1962 – JUPITER missile / Italy*

A JUPITER missile armed with a W-49 warhead was struck by lightning, resulting in activation of thermal batteries in the adaption kit. The missile was returned to operational status after 31 days. Between July and September 1962, the Air Force erected protective lightning strike diversion tower arrays at all of its Italian and Turkish missile launch sites.

Chuck Hansen, “The Swords of Armageddon,” Vol. VII, p.271


----------



## whitehall

mhansen2 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Scientists were concerned"? Scientists were in charge since the Generals didn't have a clue. The problem was that the Truman administration wasn't concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists may have been making the day to day experimental decisions as the Trinity test approached, but it was still an Army project.  I doubt the Truman administration knew enough to be concerned or not.  By the Trinity test, Truman had been president only a few months and he had many other things on his mind.  As you said, the Army didn't have a clue.  It was all too new.
Click to expand...

An Army project but the Army may have used American Troops as gunea pigs and Harry Truman obviously didn't have a freaking clue. Who the hell was in charge?


----------



## mhansen2

1 September

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 84 (Joe 75).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Moa and Screamer, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1977 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 467-1 thru -4.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chancellor, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

*US nuclear accident

Unknown date September

1959 –  NIKE HERCULES / Overseas Base
*
Due to high winds, a NIKE HERCULES missile was damaged while on its launch rail.  The launch rail tore loose from the missile while the missile was being elevated for testing during a windstorm. The launch umbilical plug was sheared and the aft portion of the missile skin suffered moderate damage. The NIKE was taken off from the launcher, its JATO boosters removed, and then examined for further damage.

Chuck Hansen, “The Swords of Armageddon,” Vol. VII, p.256


----------



## mhansen2

2 September

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 30 (Joe 25).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Galileo, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia
Operation Plumbbob

1958 – UK nuclear test.  Shot Z2/Flagpole 1, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 163.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 271.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 304, Grifon I.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 369.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 576 Gelly 1.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cerro, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1989 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 712-1,-2.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 September

1953 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 6 (Joe 6).
1953 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 September addendum

2017 - North Korea nuclear test. Shot 6.
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia
North Korea tests most powerful nuclear bomb yet - CNN
North Korea claims hydrogen bomb test was 'perfect success,' 6th nuclear test
M 6.3 Explosion - 22km ENE of Sungjibaegam, North Korea
North Korea Has Executed Its Sixth Nuclear Test (Updating Live)


----------



## mhansen2

4 September

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 85 (Joe 76). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Guanay, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 370, Dnepr 1.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Trebbiano, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1982 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 595 Rift 1.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Galveston, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

Timeline: A Brief History of North Korea's Nuclear Weapon Development - USNI News


----------



## mhansen2

5 September

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 86 (Joe 77). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 289.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 468-1,-2.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1995 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tethys.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 September


1957 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Wheeler and Coulomb-B, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Argus III, Operation Argus.
Operation Argus
Operation Argus - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests. Shots 87 (Joe 78) and 88 Groza (Joe
79).  1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  unnumbered #4.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Raritan, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Noggin, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 325 and 326.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Marsh, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 529 Kimberlit 3.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hearts, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 700 Rubin 1.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 September

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 43 (Joe 37).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1960 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 254.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yard, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 September

1953 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 7.
1953 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Laplace, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – France nuclear test.  Shot Procyon.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 305, Grifon II.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pera, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 September

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 89. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 648-1 thru -4.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

2016 – North Korea nuclear test (Shot 5)
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 September

1953 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 8 (Joe 7).
1953 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 31 (Joe 26).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 90, Vozduj (Joe 80), 91 (Joe 82) 
and 92 (Joe 81). 1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Charcoal, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rulison, Operation Mandrel (Plowshare).
Operation Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 469, Meteorit 4.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 September

1958 – UK nuclear test.  Shot Z3/Halliard 1, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 93. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Spoon, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Betelgeuse.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 306-1, -2.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 617 Dynamica.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Aleman, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 September

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Otero, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 94 Roza 1 (Joe 83). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Derringer, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Knife A, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Minute Steak, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1973 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 385 -1 thru -4.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 495 (Galit A2.4).
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 September

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 44 (Joe 38).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 95 (Joe 85), 96 (Joe 84).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Ahtanum and Bilby, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Vesta.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 408.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diablo Hawk, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1979 – China nuclear test.  Shot (26; aborted).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 577.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Breton, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 September

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 9 (Joe 8).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 1/Tadje, Operation Antler.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Fizeau, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 97 and 98 (Joe 86).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hyrax, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Verseau.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 554.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 701 Shagan.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Disco Elm, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hoya, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 September

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Antler, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gilroy, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ebbtide, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 496.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 September

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Newton, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shrew, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 99 Roza 2 (Joe 87) and Shot 100 (Joe 88).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 166.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 272.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jorum, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 530 Klivazh.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## AVISSSER

I would love to watch an above ground nuke test. What an awesome site it must be.


----------



## mhansen2

The closest you can get is DVD or You Tube

you tube nuclear tests - Google Search


----------



## mhansen2

17 September

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Bernalillo, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 100 (Joe 88).  1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 240.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Elkhart, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stoddard, Operation Bowline (Plowshare).
Operation Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1977 – China nuclear test.  Shot (22).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 649 Kvartz 4.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 September

1961 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 101 (Joe 89), 102, 103. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests. Shots 167 and unnumbered.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 227.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 685-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1992 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hunters Trophy, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 September

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Rainier, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Eddy, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 104 (Joe 90).  
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 344, Globus 1.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 386, Meridian 2.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Distant Zenith, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 September

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 105 and 106 (Volga 1 (Joe 91). 1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Peba, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kyack-A,-B, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 387.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 497.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


1990 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Sundown-A and -B, Operation Aqueduct.

Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 September

1955 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 22 (Joe 17) and unnumbered.
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Luna, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.   Shot 107 (Joe 92). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Marvel, Operation Crosstie (Plowshare).
Operation Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 371, Region 1.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Oscuro, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 498 (Kraton 2).
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 596-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Tomme/Midnight Zephyr, Branco and Branco-Herkimer, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 September

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 108 Volga 2 (Joe 93).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 170.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 273.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-9.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1971 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Frijoles-Deming, -Espuela, -Guaje and -Petaca, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1979 – “Vela Incident.”  *Possible Israel nuclear test*.
Vela Incident - Wikipedia
Flash from the past: Why an apparent Israeli nuclear test in 1979 matters today

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Techado, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 September

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Whitney, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – UK nuclear test.  Shot Z4/Burgee 2, Operation Grapple.  *Last UK atmospheric test*.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Mercury, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Daiquiri, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1969 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-9.  *First Chinese underground test.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1982 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Huron Landing, Diamond Ace and Frisco, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1992 – US nuclear test.  Shot Divider, Operation Julin.  *Last US nuclear test.*
Operation Julin - Wikipedia
23 September 1992 - Last U.S. nuclear test: CTBTO Preparatory Commission


----------



## mhansen2

24 September

1951 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot Joe 2
1949–51 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 45 (Joe 39).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1960 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B2, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 171.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Rigel.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hudson Seal, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1979 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 531 -1, -2, -3.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cernada, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1983 – Six Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 618 Vega 8T, 619 Vega 9T, 620 Vega 11T, 621 Vega 13T, 622 Vega 10T, 623 Vega 12T.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lockney, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 September

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 2/Biak, Operation Antler.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 172 and 173.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Courser, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pratt, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 555 Dynamica.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Bonardo and Riola, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1982 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 597 Rift 4.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 624-1 thru -4.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1992 – China nuclear test.  Shot (38).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 September

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 46 (Joe 40).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Valencia, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 109. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 307, Stavropol.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Delphinium, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1974 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Stanyan and Trumbull, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1976 – China nuclear test.  Shot (19).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sheepshead, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1981 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 578 Vega 4T, 579 Vega 2T.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 September

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 1/One Tree, Operation Buffalo.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 174.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Carp and Narraguagus, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Zaza, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 345-1 thru -4.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 388.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Coulommiers, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1978 – Seven Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 499-1 thru -7.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Draughts, Rummy, Cremino and Cremino-Caerphilly, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 532.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ponil, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ledoux, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 September

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Charleston, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Mars, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 175.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 September

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 10.
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Mora, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Allegheny, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Newark, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 290.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-10.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1971 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Pedernal and Chantilly, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 428, Gorizont 3.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 449-1,-2.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Borrego, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Navata, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1988 – China nuclear test.  Shot (34).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 September

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 63 (Joe 56) and 64 (Joe 57).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 228.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 255, Urta-Bulak.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 389, Sapfir.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 470, Galit A5.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Labquark, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 October

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 11.
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 110. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Boomer, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1965 – France nuclear test.  Shot Corindon, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 308-1, -2.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Seaweed-C,-D,-E, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 580-1 thru -4.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Paliza, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1995 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ploutos.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 October

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 65 (Joe 58) and 66 (Joe 59)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 111 (Joe 94).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Androscoggin, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Auk, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Milrow, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Polygonum and Waller, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 409, Kristall.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vermejo, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 October

1952 – *First UK nuclear test*.  Shot Hurricane, Operation Hurricane.
Operation Hurricane - Wikipedia

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 12 (Joe 9).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Knife C and Welder, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1972 – Catalog of Worldwide Nuclear Testing*, *_V.N Mikhailov, Editor-in Chief, _lists an underground Soviet test at Kalmyk ASSR on this date.  The test is described as a “Seismic probing explosion” conducted in a vertical shaft at a depth of 485 feet.  The device yielded a blast of 6.6 KT.  No other details have been found.

1984 – China nuclear test.  Shot (31).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 686 Batolit 2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 October

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 2/Marcoo, Operation Buffalo.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 67 (Joe 60).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 112 (Joe 95) and 113 (Joe 96). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Sirius.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 346, Globus 2.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 533 Kimberlit 1.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 713.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 October

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 13 (Joe 10).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 68 (Joe 61)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Hidalgo and Colfax, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mississippi, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 429.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – China nuclear test.  Shot (28).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1993 – China nuclear test.  Shot (39).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 October

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 47 (Joe 41).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 69 (Joe 62)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 114 (Joe 97) and 115 Grom (Joe 98). 1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bumping, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot Tavda.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gouda, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1983 – China nuclear test.  Shot (30).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1983 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 625-1,-2.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 October

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Morgan, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 176.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 534 Sheksna.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1994 – China nuclear test.  Shot (41).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 October

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 14 (Joe 11).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tamalpais, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 116 (Joe 99). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 241.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pipkin, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cathay, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 500, Vyatka.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 556 Vega 1T.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 October

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 3/Taranaki, Operation Antler.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 177 and 178.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Par, Operation Whetstone. (Plowshare)
Operation Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 347.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 471.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Mill Yard and Diamond Beech, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

2006 – First North Korea nuclear test.  Shot 1.
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 October

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 48 (Joe 42).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 70 (Joe 63)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Quay, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chena, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 179.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vat, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1982 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 598 Neva 1.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 October

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 3/Kite, Operation Buffalo.  *First UK airdrop*.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 117 (Joe 100). *First Soviet underground test.*
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Grunion and Tornillo, Operation Niblick. (Shot Tornillo, Plowshare)
Operation Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1980 – Seven Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 557-1 thru -7.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 599-1 thru -4.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 October

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 71 (Joe 64)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 118 (Joe 101).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Roanoke and Wolverine, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Husky Ace, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 558-1, -2.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tenabo, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 October

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Lea, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 180.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Scree-Acajou, -Alhambra and -Chamois, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dalhart, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 October

1953 – UK nuclear test.  Shot T1, Operation Totem 1.
Operation Totem - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Neptune, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 181.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 242, Sary-Uzen.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 309-1,-2,-3.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-11.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1970 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shot3 327-1, -2 and -3.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tijeras, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lagoon, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 472, Galit A2.2.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – China nuclear test.  Shot (24).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 October

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 72 (65)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Hamilton, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Khaki, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 501.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 October

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Dona Ana and Logan, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Clearwater, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1964 – *First China nuclear test*.  Shot Project 596.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1964 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Barbel-1 and Turnstone-2, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seaweed B, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 410, Argon 3.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – China nuclear test.  Shot (27).  *Last Chinese atmospheric test.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 581.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 600 Vega 7T, 601 Vega 6T, 602 Vega 5T, 603 Vega 3T.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Roquefort, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Belmont, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 687.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 October

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Vesta, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 118 (Joe 101).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mullet, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 275-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Estaca, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1976 – China nuclear test.  Shot (20).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1978 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 502-1, -2 (both Galit A7) and 503 (Kraton 1).
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 October

1951 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot Joe 3.
1949–51 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 73 (Joe 66).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rio Arriba, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Chama, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and

Shot Tioga, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lanpher, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1975 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 430-1,-2, 431.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Six Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 535 -1, -2, 536 -1 thru -4.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 582-1,-2.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 650.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 702.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lubbock, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 October

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 15.  *First Soviet fizzle.*
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 75 (Joe 67) and Shot 74.
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 120 (Joe 103).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bandicoot, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 256.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 714-1,-2,-3.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 October

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 76 (Joe 68).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot San Juan, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 212 Raduga (Joe 104?) 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 182.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Checkmate, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Dominic
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1963 – France nuclear test.  Shot Rubis, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 450-1 thru -4.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 October

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 77 (Joe 69).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 276-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 291, Telkem 1.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 348.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 432-1 thru -5.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 October

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Able, Operation Buster.  *First US fizzle*.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 4/Breakaway, Operation Buffalo.
British nuclear tests at Maralinga - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 78 (Joe 70).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Socorro, Wrangell, Rushmore, Oberon, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 183 and 184 K3 (Joe 157).
Soviet Project K nuclear tests - Wikipedia
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Salmon, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 349, Sapfir.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 583 Shpat 2.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 October

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 16 (Joe 12).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 122 Korall 1 (Joe 107) and 123 (Joe 106).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Garden, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 559.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Helenos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Borate, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 October

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 79 (Joe 71).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Catron and Juno, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Husky Pup, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 537 Galit A10 -1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Dutchess, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hero.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hypsipyle.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – Eight Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 715-1 thru -8.
1990 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 October

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 81 and 80 (Joe 72).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 124 (Joe 108) and 125. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 229.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Sazerac, Cognac and Worth, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1984 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots unnumbered #10, 651-1 thru -4.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Acrisios.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 October

1953 – UK nuclear test.  Shot T2, Operation Totem 2.
Operation Totem - Wikipedia

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 17 (Joe 13).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Ceres, De Baca and Sanford, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Bluegill Triple Prime, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Dominic
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shoal, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1973 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 390, Kama and 391.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bobstay, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 626.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Codros.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 October

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Chavez, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.
Shot 126 (Joe 110), 127 K2 (Joe 109) and 128 *K1* (Joe 105).  *First Soviet space test.*
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia
Soviet Project K nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 185.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Calamity, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and

Shot Santee, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1966 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-4.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1966 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 257 and 258.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 392
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – China nuclear test.  Shot (17).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Machaon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 652 Vega 14, 653 Vega 15, 654.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1995 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aeptos.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 October

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Baker, Operation Buster.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1962 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 187 K4 (Joe 160), 186 and 188. 
Soviet Project K nuclear tests - Wikipedia
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Truchas-Chacon, -Chamisal and -Rodarte, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hybla Fair, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kasseri, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 538 -1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 October
1958 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Humboldt, Mazarna and Evans, Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mink, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 189.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Long Shot, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 259.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 292.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hula, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1969 – Six US nuclear tests.  Shots Cruet, Pod-A thru –D, Calabash, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 433.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 473-1, -2, 474.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 October

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Charlie, Operation Buster.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1954 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 18 (Joe 14).
1954 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Santa Fe, Ganymede, Titania and Blanca, (Adams cancelled), Operation Hardtack II.
Operation Hardtack II
Operation Hardtack II - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 129 and 130*.  **Tsar Bomba, world’s highest yield test*.  (Joe 111) 
The Soviet Weapons Program - The Tsar Bomba
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia
Google

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 190 and 191.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Housatonic, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 277.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 310.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ulysse A.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 451.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 475, Galit A2.3.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Abo, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 October

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mike, Operation Ivy.  *First thermonuclear device.*
Operation Ivy
Operation Ivy - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 131 (Joe 112) and 132 (Joe 113).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 192.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Forest, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1968 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Bit-A,-B and File, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 504.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Miners Iron, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Erigone.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hornitos, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 November

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Dog, Operation Buster.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1955 - US nuclear test.  Shot Project 56 No 1, Operation Project 56.
Operation Wigwam and Project 56
Project 56 (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 82 (Joe 73).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 133 (Joe 114).
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 193, 194 and 195 K5 (Joe 168). 
Soviet Project K nuclear tests - Wikipedia
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Kingfish, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Dominic
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hybla Gold, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 560 Batolit 1.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 November

1961 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 134 (Joe 115), 135 (Joe 116) and 136. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 373.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 411.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Temescal, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Schedios.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Emmenthal, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 627.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Acaste.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1992 – China nuclear test.  Shot unnumbered failed test.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 November

1955 - US nuclear test.  Shot Project 56 No 2, Operation Project 56.
Operation Wigwam and Project 56
Project 56 (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 83 (Joe 74).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1961 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 137 and 138 (Joe 117). 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 196, 197 and 198.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 November

1961 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 139 (Joe 118), 140 (Joe 119), 141 and 142. 
1961 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 199.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Tightrope, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).  *Last test at Johnston Island*.
Operation Dominic
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1968 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Crew-1,-2,-3, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 328.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 393.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 505-1, -2.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 November

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Easy, Operation Buster.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Project 56 No 3, Operation Project 56.
Operation Wigwam and Project 56
Project 56 (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 200.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shots Handcar, Operation Whetstone. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Simms, Operation Latchkey (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Abeytas, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 452, Oka.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pasiphae.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Thrasymedes.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 November

1955 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 23 (Joe 18).
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cannikin, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Leto.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 November

1961 – France nuclear test.  Shot Agathe, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 293-1, -2 and -3.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 November

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot X/Round C, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cobbler, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 November

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot St. Lawrence, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 294.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Akbar, Arsenate, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sandreef, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1988 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Monahans-A, -B, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 November

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sprit, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Villita, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hesione.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 November

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 201.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ajax, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Procles.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tilci, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 November

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sepia, Operation Flintlock.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 295, Telkem 2-1, -2, -3.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Oreste.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 476.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Rousanne, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seyval, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Nauplios.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 703.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 November

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 202.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Scuttle, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 November

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 203.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Anchovy, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aphrodite.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dauphin, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gascon, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hyrtacos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Houston, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 November

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot King, Operation Ivy.  *Highest yield US fission weapon.*
Operation Ivy
Operation Ivy - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gundi, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mustang, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Knife B and Auger, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 688-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Muleshoe, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 November

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 230.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 November

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 32 (Joe 27).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 204.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Canna-Umbrinus and -Limoges, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1976 – China nuclear test.  Shot (21).  *Highest Chinese yield.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 November

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cerise, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1971 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-12.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Deck, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1978 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Quargel, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 November

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sugar, Operation Jangle.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 260.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Penasco, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Chrysotemis.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pelee.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 November

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ming Vase, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Inlet, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1981 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 584-1,-2.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 628-1,-2.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tros.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 November

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 243.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Piccalilli and Planer, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Thaos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1995 – France nuclear test.  Shot Phegee.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 November

1955 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 24 Binarnaya (Joe 19)
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Greys, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vigil, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 278.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tinderbox, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Atree.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 November

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kermet, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 453.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chevre, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1984 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 655-1,-2,-3.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pheres.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 704-1,-2,-3.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 November

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 205.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diagonal Line, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1972 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 374, Region 2 and 375, Region 5.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Enee.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Zetes.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 November

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Laerte.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Daunus.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 November

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 206.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Puddle, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1975 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hector.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Leyden, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Megaree.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Bristol, Operation Julin.  *Last British nuclear test.*
Operation Julin - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 November

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Anacostia, Operation Storax (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 311.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 477.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Procris.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Lycos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 November

1964 – France nuclear test.  Shot Turquoise, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bernal, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 412.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 November

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Uncle, Operation Jangle.  *First US underground test*.
Operation Buster-Jangle
Operation Buster–Jangle - Wikipedia

1971 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 350-1,-2.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 506-1,-2, 507.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Backgammon, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1981 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 585-1,-2,-3.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 629, 630-1,-2.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Danae.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 November

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 312.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Parnassia, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1977 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 478-1, -2.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Priam.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 508, Galit A2.5.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 539.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cycnos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 December

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 207.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tourmaline, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Concentration, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Miletos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Waco, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 December

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 540 -1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 656-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mission Cyber, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 December

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fisher, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Corduroy, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1966 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 261-1, -2.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sterling, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1970 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Carrizozo and Corason, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Diomede.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Akavi, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Linos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 December

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Taunton, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Barracuda and Sardine-1, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1988 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 705-1 thru -5.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 December

1964 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Crepe, Drill (Source-Lower) and Drill (Target-Upper), Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diesel Train, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – France nuclear test.  Shot Astyanax.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 561, 562-1,-2,-3.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cilix.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 604-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Kinibito, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 December

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Pascal-C, Operation Project 58.
Projects 57, 58, and 58A
Project 58/58A - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Polka, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 313, Say-Utes 2T.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Memnon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Peneleos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 December

1962 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Tendrac, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 413, Lazurit.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 454-1, -2, 455.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dolon.  Safety test, not on most lists.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gyges.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 December

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 279.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Schooner, Operation Bowline (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Redmud, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cadmos.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Barnwell, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 December

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Coulomb-C, Operation Project 58.
Projects 57, 58, and 58A
Project 58/58A - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Muggins, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1984 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Egmont, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1988 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kawich A-White and -Blue, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 December

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gnome, Operation Nougat.(Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gasbuggy, Operation Crosstie (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1969 – Six US nuclear tests.  Shots Culantro-A,-B, Tun-A thru –D, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1972 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 376-1, -2 and 377.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 563 Angara.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Manteca, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Circe.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Misty Echo, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 December

No tests


----------



## mhansen2

12 December

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Madison and Numbat, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Eagle, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1968 – Eight US nuclear tests.  Shots Tyg-A thru -F, Bay Leaf and Scissors, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 329, Say-Utes 6T.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tuloso, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pajara, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 December

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mad, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots New Point and Sidecar, Operation Latchkey.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seafoam, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 434.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bodie, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shot 689-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 December

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 33 (Joe 28).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Manatee, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1971 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Chaenactis, Hospah and Yerba, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Solanum, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 394.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Farallones and Rib, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1978 – China nuclear test.  Shot (25).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 509.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Azul, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1980 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 564-1,-2,-3.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 December

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stilt, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 351.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tierra, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 December

1964 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Parrot, Mudpack, Cassowary and Hoopoe, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1965 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Emerson and Buff, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1970 – Six US nuclear tests.  Shots Artesia, Canjilon, Avens-Andorre, -Aikermes, -Asamite, -Cream, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1974 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 414, 415.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Keel, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Farm, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Caboc, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Romano, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 657-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 December

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ringtail, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Grape A and Lovage, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 330.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Carpetbag, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Laocoon.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Eteocle.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Serpa, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1988 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 706-1,-2.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 December

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 208 and 209.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sulky, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 262.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 296.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Terrine-White and -Yellow, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baneberry, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 510, Galit A9.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 December

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Benham, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Elida and Spar, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Eumee.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – China nuclear test.  Shot (32).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 December

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 210.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tuna, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Greeley, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chiberta, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1978 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 511-1, -2.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Minero, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 690.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Whiteface-A and -B, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 December

1972 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Flax-Source, -Test and -Backup, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1976 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Asiago and Sutter, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 541.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 December

1961 – US nuclear test.  Shot Feather, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 211.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 352, Galit A3.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 586-1,-2,-3.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 December

1962 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 212 thru 215.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 331, Say-Utes 1T.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 542 -1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 December

1962 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 216, 217, 218, 219.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 244.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-7.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 December

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 220, 221.  *Shot 221 was the last Soviet atmospheric test.*
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 435.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 605-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 December

1977 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 479, 480-1 thru -4.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 565.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 606-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 631.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 December

1960 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gerboise Rouge, Operation Reggane.
Reggane series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-8.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 416.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 566-1,-2.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 587.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 691-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1995 – France nuclear test.  Shot Themisto.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 December

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 49 (Joe 43).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-5.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 314.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 378.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rudder, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 658-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Goldstone, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1988 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 707-1,-2.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 December

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 315.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 December

1971 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 353 and 354.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 395.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 456-1, -2.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 December

1973 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 395.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 - 2 January

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

3 January

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Muenster, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Chuck Hansen...your father?


----------



## mhansen2

No.  Unfortunately we're not related.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

My father knew who he was.
He was a nuclear physicist.


----------



## mhansen2

I hadn't heard he was a nuclear physicist, only that he was a researcher who had amassed huge numbers of unclassified documents from original sources on the history of nuclear weapons developed in the US.

Chuck Hansen - Wikipedia

index.htm


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

He wasn't a physicist but he was the talk of the nuke geek community, that's for sure.
My father worked on a lot of the projects you have listed, starting with Plumbbob, or maybe even one or two before that. His specialty was weapons effects, and he went on to develop pulse reactor simulators and nuclear hardening for electronics.
I have hundreds of certificates and ephemera from all the tests he worked on.


----------



## mhansen2

If he told you any stories about the tests, you are very lucky.


----------



## mhansen2

4 January

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 50 (Joe 44)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

mhansen2 said:


> If he told you any stories about the tests, you are very lucky.



A few...
I don't remember the name of the shot he was working on in 1957, it might have been "Operation Diagonal Line", (not sure) but he was gone for a couple of months and grew a goatee. I was maybe three years old. Among other things, they were using PIGS to test certain weapons effects. The leftover animals that didn't get irradiated became lunch. (see picture)
He arrived back home, and apparently I saw the goatee and didn't recognize him, and wouldn't have anything to do with him. Therefore, he shaved it off.
Funny thing is, I wear one now and I guess I am almost a dead ringer for the old man now.


----------



## mhansen2

5 January

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mescalero, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

2016 – North Korea nuclear test.  Shot (4).
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 January

No tests


----------



## mhansen2

7 January

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 280.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-13.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 January

No tests


----------



## mhansen2

9 January

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stoat, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 January

1974 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Pinedrops-Sloat, -Tawny and -Bayou, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 512, Galit A2.6.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 - 12 January

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

13 January

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Maxwell, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 January

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wool, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 January

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 231 Chagan.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Packard and Wineskin, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 436.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baseball, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 January

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fore, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 January

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 51 (Joe 45)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 513 Galit A8-1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 January

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Project 56 No 4, Operation Project 56.
Operation Wigwam and Project 56
Project 56 (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Agouti, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Lampblack and Sienna, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rivet I, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hupmobile, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 January

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 34, Zur-215 (Joe 29).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Nash, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Staccato and Faultless, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 January

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bourbon, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 January

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dovekie, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 January

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Reo, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shave, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1989 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 708-1,-2.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 January

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Oconto, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Fob-Green, -Red, -Blue, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – China nuclear test.  Shot (18).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 January

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Brush, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baccarat, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 January

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

26 January

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rivet II, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cabriolet, Operation Crosstie (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 January

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Able, Operation Ranger.  *First shot at the Nevada Test Site*.
Operation Ranger
Operation Ranger - Wikipedia

1996 – France nuclear test.  Shot Xouthos.  Last French nuclear test.
1995–96 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 January

1951 - US nuclear test.  Shot Baker, Operation Ranger.
Operation Ranger
Operation Ranger - Wikipedia

1970 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jornada, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 January

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tern, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1970 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 316-1,-2,-3.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 332.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 January

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dormouse, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Club, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 263-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Vise and Biggin, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ajo, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1974 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 396-1,-2,-3.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 January

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mallet, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gorbea, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 February

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Easy, Operation Ranger.
Operation Ranger
Operation Ranger - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 514.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 February

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baker-2, Operation Ranger.
Operation Ranger
Operation Ranger - Wikipedia

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 25 Baykal (Joe 20).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – China nuclear test.  Unnumbered failed test.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 February

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Plaid II, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cowles, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1987 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Hazebrook-Emerald (Green, -Checkerberry (Red) and –Apricot (Orange), Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 February

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 232.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cashmere, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Nipper and Winch, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Grape B and Belen, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Keelson and Esrom, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 February

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Labis, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Clairette, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 February

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fox, Operation Ranger.
Operation Ranger
Operation Ranger - Wikipedia

1975 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Teleme, Portola, Portola-Larkin, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1988 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 692-1,-2,-3.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 February

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

8 February

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stillwater, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Casselman, Acushi, Ferret and Hatchie, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ward, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Quinella, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 February

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Armadillo, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 February

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 355.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 659-1,-2,-3.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Texarkana, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 February

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diana Mist, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Coalora, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tornero, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 February

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Solendon, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alpaca, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cypress, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fontina, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1982 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Molbo and Hosta, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1989 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 709.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

2013 – North Korea nuclear test.  Shot (3).
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 February

1960 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gerboise Bleue, Operation Reggane.  *First French test*.
Reggane series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bunker, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 245.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Campos, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1988 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 693-1,-2.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 February

1964 – France nuclear test.  Shot Opale, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alumroot, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cheshire, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 February

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hard Hat, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chipmunk, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kloster, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Midas Myth/Milagro, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kernville, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 February

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Merlin, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Grenat, Operation In Ekker.  *Last French underground test in Algeria.*
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 379.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Cove and Oarlock, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 515 -1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 February

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dianthus, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cheedam, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1989 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 710.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 February

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wasp, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1964 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Bonefish and Mackerel, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wishbone, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 317.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 February

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Chinchilla I and Codsaw, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seersucker, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bilge, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ulysse B.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 588-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 632.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 February

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Klickitat, Operation Niblick. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Barsac, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1975 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 417-1,-2,-3 and 418.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aerope.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 February

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kaweah and Carmel, Operation Storax.(Shot Kaweah, Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Knox and Torch, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 February

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Moth, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Venus, Operation Project 58A
Projects 57, 58, and 58A
Project 58/58A - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 February

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 52 (Joe 46)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cimarron, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1967 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Persimmon and Agile, Operation Latchkey.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Reblochon, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Thyetse.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 February

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Platypus, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rex, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Deiphobe.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kawich-Red and -Black, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 February

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cumarin, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seco, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 February

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 264.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Yannigan-Red, -Blue and -White, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shallows, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 669.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 February

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 53 (Joe 47) and 54 (Joe 48)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – France nuclear test.  Shot Saphir, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Latir, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Polypheme.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Broteas.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 February

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 397.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Topgallant, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tarko, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 February

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dorsal Fin, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 March

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bravo, Operation Castle. * Highest yield US test.*
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia
Castle Bravo - Wikipedia

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tesla, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1962 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Pampas, Operation Nougat.  *First UK underground test*.
Operation Nougat
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1963 - Shot Jerboa, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Penthesilee.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tortugas, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 March

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rivet III, Operation Latchkey.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 March

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 233.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wagtail, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mushroom, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Adraste.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 March

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

5 March

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Danny Boy, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Red Hot, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Russet, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 March

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ermine, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1970 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Cyathus, Arabis-Red, -Green and -Blue, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tyro.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 March

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Turk, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1966 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Finfoot and Cinnamon, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 297.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cabrillo, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 633.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 March

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 35 (Joe 30).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Brazos, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Miera, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1977 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Dofino and Dofino-Lawton, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dindon.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Norbo, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1991 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Coso-Bronze, -Gray and -Silver, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 March

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Estuary, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Philoctete.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ingot, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 March

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fizz, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1972 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 356-1, -2
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Metropolis, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 March

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 607.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 March

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hornet, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Handicap, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Clymer, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 - US nuclear tests.  Five Shots, Buggy A through E, Operation Crosstie (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 419.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 670-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 March

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 55 (Joe 49) and unnumbered.
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pike, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 March

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 56 (Joe 51) and 57 (Joe 50)
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Uranus, Operation Project 58A
Projects 57, 58, and 58A
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Project 58/58A - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pommard, Operation Crosstie.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hulsea, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Colby, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Memory, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 543.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 March

1958 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 58 (Joe 52) and unnumbered.
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hognose, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Toyah, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 222.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – China nuclear test.  Shot (23).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vaughn, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 March

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 26 (Joe 21).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Karab, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 March

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Annie, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 437.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Pool and Strait, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 March

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 59.
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – France nuclear test.  Shot Emeraude, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Purple, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Valise and Chatty, Operation owline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1972 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-14.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Middle Note, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 March

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jal, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Nestor.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 481.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 March

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 60 (Joe 53).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Suede, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 246.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Barsac, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Rhesos.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 March

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 61 (Joe 54).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Coffer, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 March

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bee, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1958 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 62 (Joe 55).
1958 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stinger, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 333 and 334.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pylade.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Glencoe, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 March

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot ESS, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shaper, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1971 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 335 Taiga-1, -2, -3.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sappho, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gazook, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1978 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Iceberg and Topmast, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 516.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Thesee.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Evenos.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cottage, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 March

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Nancy, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Templar, Operation Flintlock (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Agapenor.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 March

1956 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 27 (Joe 22).
1956 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 265-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Milk Shake, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hecube.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 567.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 March

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Romeo, Operation Castle.
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia

1963 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B3-Lima 1, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cup, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Handley, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1978 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 482-1, -2.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cabra, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1992 – US nuclear test.  Shot Junction, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 March

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 234.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 318.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 March

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hoosic, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1972 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 357-1,-2,-3.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Iphicles.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 March

1955 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Apple-1 and Wasp Prime, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gerbil, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 438, Galit A3.1.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 457-1,-2,-3, 458.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 568-1,-2,-3.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 634.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 March

1963 – France nuclear test.  Shot Amethyste, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 235, Butan -1, -2.  *First Soviet simultaneous detonations*.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Ocate and Onaja, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 608.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 March

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ruth, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chinchilla II, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aeson.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Agrini, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 April

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Able, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1960 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gerboise Blanche, Operation Reggane.
Reggane series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lime, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Boros.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 April

1963 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B3-Lima 2, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Oedipe.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hermosa, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 April

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 36 (Joe 31).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – France nuclear test.  Shot Patrocle.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Liptauer, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1987 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 671, 672-1,-2,-3.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 694.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 April

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Oakland, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bevel, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 298.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Polydore.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pelops.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 544.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bexar, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 April

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dormouse Prime, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ferret Prime, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kestrel, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Natoma, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dining Car, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Marsilly, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 April

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dixie, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Koon, Operation Castle.
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot HA (High Altitude), Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 37 (Joe 32).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Passaic, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stutz, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Heilman, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1982 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot unnumbered #6.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Misty Rain, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bowie, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 April

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dog, Operation Greenhouse.
Operation Greenhouse
Operation Greenhouse - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tomato, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fawn, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Abilene, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 April

No tests.


----------



## mhansen2

9 April

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Post, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 336.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 April

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 38 (Joe 33).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1963 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B3-Lima 3, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Coypu, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Noor and Throw, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 439.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 517.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 545 -1, -2.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Clymene.  *First French underground test in atoll lagoon.*
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mighty Oak, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 April

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ray, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cumberland, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 358, Krator.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Backbeach and Fondutta (with UK), Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot unnumbered #7.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 April

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 39 (Joe 34).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hudson, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sapello, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 609.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 April

1961 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1-Lima 1, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 299.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 April

1948 – US nuclear test.  Shot X-ray, Operation Sandstone.  *First test at Eniwetok Atoll*.
Operation Sandstone
Operation Sandstone - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Platte, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B3-Lima 4, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hook, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Palanquin, Operation Whetstone (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Duryea, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Turquoise, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 April

1952 - US nuclear test.  Shot Baker, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Met, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sturgeon, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 635-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 April

1957 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 40 (Joe 35).
1957 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 398.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pyramid, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Montello, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 April

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bogey, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tenaja, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1987 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots unnumbered #11, 673-1,-2,-3.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 April

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Badger, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shuffle, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Delamar, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 April

1972 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Longchamps and Jicarilla, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 380.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Eurytos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 674 Gelly 3, 675 Gelly 3.  1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 April

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Easy, Operation Greenhouse.
Operation Greenhouse
Operation Greenhouse - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 266.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 359.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mogollon, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 April

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dead, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gum Drop, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 247.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chocolate, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Snubber, Can-Green, -Red, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 440,441.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 April

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Charlie, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chenille, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 248, Galit A1.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 483-1,-2,-3.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 568-1,-2,-3.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Armada, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jefferson, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Presidio, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 695.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 April

1961 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1-Lima 2, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Muscovy, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fenton, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Scroll, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Potrero, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 April

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Project 57 No. 1, Operation Project 57
Projects 57, 58, and 58A
Project 57 - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Kootanai and Paisano, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Turf, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 281.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Gourd-Amber,-Brown, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Edam, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 April

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Simon, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Union, Operation Castle.
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia

1961 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gerboise Verte, Operation Reggane.  *Last French atmospheric test in Algeria*.
Reggane series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Adobe, Operation Dominic.  *First test at Christmas Island*.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pin Stripe, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 337.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Angus and Velarde, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 420, Galit A2.1.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 459.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Asco, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 546-1,-2.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 589-1,-2,-3.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Gibne, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Automedon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 636-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 660-1,-2.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 April

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Boxcar, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Starwort and Colmor, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1980 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Colwick, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Hyllos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 April

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Aztec, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and Shot Black, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Effendi, Operation Latchkey.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 421.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bulkhead, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 April

1958 – UK nuclear test.  Shot Y, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yucca, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 April

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pipefish, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ochre, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 April

1948 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yoke, Operation Sandstone.
Operation Sandstone
Operation Sandstone - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Thistle and Blenton, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Obar, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vide, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cercyon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hardin, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1992 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diamond Fortune, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 May

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dog, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1962 – France nuclear test.  Shot Beryl, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Beebalm, Hod-A (Green), -B (Red) and –C (Blue), Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Piomo, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1984 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Mundo, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1991 – Exact May date unknown.  Aborted Soviet nuclear test.  Device destroyed by high explosives in May 1995.
1990 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 May

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Arkansas, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Misty North, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Canfield, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Orkney, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Towanda, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 May

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hatchet, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 May

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yankee 2, Operation Castle.
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lacrosse, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Questa, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Traveler, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1983 – China nuclear test.  Shot (29).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 696.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 May

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Apple-2, Operation Teapot.  (Operation Cue)
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cactus, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cyclamen, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mint Leaf, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Crowdie, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Jocaste.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 May

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Frigate Bird, Operation Dominic.  *Polaris missile from USS Ethan Allen (SSBN-608)*.
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chartreuse, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 518-1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kryddost, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ceto.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 676.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 May

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Easy, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Paca, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Driver, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tee, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 249.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Purse, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bouschet, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1988 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 697-1,-2,-3.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Melanippe.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 May

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot George, Operation Greenhouse.  *First US thermonuclear device (not a deliverable weapon*.)
Operation Greenhouse
Operation Greenhouse - Wikipedia

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Encore, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1961 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1-Lima 3, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Yukon, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Crock, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jib, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Demophon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Nisos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 May

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mesilla, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gundi Prime, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1966 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-3.  *First Chinese attempt to burn thermonuclear fuel.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mesita, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 May

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Arikaree, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mickey, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Transom, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 May

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Fir and Butternut, Operation Hardtack I. (Newsreel)
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Muskegon and *Swordfish, Operation Dominic.  *ASROC*.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 236.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kara, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Freezeout, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Nelee.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Epeios.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1998 – Three India nuclear tests.  Shots Shakti 1-1,-2,-3, Series Pokhran-II.
List of nuclear weapons tests of India - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 May

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Koa, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Aardvark, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

and

Shot Encino, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Buteo, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tapestry, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1970 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diamond Dust, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mighty Epic, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Midas.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 May

1954 – US nuclear test.  Shot Nectar, Operation Castle.
Operation Castle
Operation Castle - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Piranha, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Schellbourne, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia

1998 – Two India nuclear tests.  Shots Shakti 2-1,-2, (-3 cancelled), Series Pokhran-II.
List of nuclear weapons tests of India - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 May

1948 – US nuclear test.  Shot Zebra, Operation Sandstone.
Operation Sandstone
Operation Sandstone - Wikipedia

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wigwam, Operation Wigwam.
Operation Wigwam and Project 56
Operation Wigwam - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Swanee, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Backswing, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-2.  *First Chinese airdrop.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1965 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Scaup and Cambric, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tybo, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 May

1955 – US nuclear test.  Shot Zucchini, Operation Teapot.
Operation Teapot
Operation Teapot - Wikipedia

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 1/Short Granite, Operation Grapple.  *First UK thermonuclear test*.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1963 – UK/US nuclear test.  Shot Double Tracks, Operation Storax (Roller Coaster).
Operation Storax
Operation Roller Coaster - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Minnow, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Aliment, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Andromede.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Cornice-Yellow and -Green, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1989 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Palisade-1, -2 and -3, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia

1995 – China nuclear test.  Shot (42).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 May

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot G1, Operation Mosaic.
Operation Mosaic - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wahoo, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 223.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 300.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 399.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bellow, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 May

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Harkee and Tejon, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Clarksmobile, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Zinnia, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Rio Blanco-1, -2 and -3, Operation Toggle. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 May

1961 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1-Lima 4, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1974 – India nuclear test.  *First Indian test.*  Shot Smiling Buddha, Series Pokhran-I.
List of nuclear weapons tests of India - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pyrrhos.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Alcinos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 May

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Harry, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Chetco, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and 

Shot Eel, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dumont, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Monero, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 442.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 May

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cherokee, Operation Redwing.  *First US thermonuclear airdrop*.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Holly, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Commodore, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rivoli, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Lycomede.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tecmessa.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 May

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Nutmeg, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tweed, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 282, Pamuk.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Manzanas and Morrones, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Panamint, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Laredo, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia

1992 – China nuclear test.  Shot (37).  *Highest yield Chinese underground test.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 May

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stones, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cassiopee.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Grove, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1980 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 547-1,-2,-3.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Flora, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 May

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Scotch, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 283.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Fallon, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 May

1951 – US nuclear test.  Shot Item, Operation Greenhouse.
Operation Greenhouse
Operation Greenhouse - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Cabresto and Kashan, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 484.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 May

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fox, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Grable, Operation Upshot-Knothole.  *280mm gun*.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
The Atomic Cannon
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1961 – UK nuclear test.  Shot B1-Lima 5, Operation Vixen.
Operation Vixen - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Tanana, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and

Shot White, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – UK/US nuclear test.  Shot Clean Slate I, Operation Storax (Roller Coaster).
Operation Storax
Operation Roller Coaster - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 338.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Crewline, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 570 Pirit.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cinyras.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Niobe.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

2009 – North Korea nuclear test.  Shot (2).
List of nuclear weapons tests of North Korea - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 May

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Yellowwood and Magnolia, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1967 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Knickerbocker and Absinthe, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1970 – Four US nuclear tests.  Shots Hudson Moon, Flask-Green, –Yellow and -Red, Operation Mandrel. (Three Flask shots, Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1983 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Mini Jade and Fahada, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 637-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tulia, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia

1990 – China nuclear test.  Shot 35.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 May

1956 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Zuni and Yuma, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear tests.  Shot Nambe, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Discus Thrower, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Torrido, Ipecac-A,-B, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 319.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 571.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Sthenelos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 May

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Boltzmann, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 267-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Adze, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1970 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Piton-A,-B,-C. Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1998 – Five Pakistan nuclear tests.  Shot Chagai 1-1 thru -5.
httphttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nuclear_weapons_tests_of_Pakistan


----------



## mhansen2

29 May

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pleasant, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 460.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 485.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Aligote, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Periclymenos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 May

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Erie, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tobacco, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1965 – France nuclear test.  Shot Jade, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dragon.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Two Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 610-1,-2.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – France nuclear test.  Shot Galatee.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1998 – Pakistan nuclear test.  Shot Chagai 2.
httphttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nuclear_weapons_tests_of_Pakistan


----------



## mhansen2

31 May

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 2/Orange Herald, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1958 - US nuclear test.  Shot Sycamore, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1963 – UK/US nuclear test.  Shot Clean Slate II, Operation Storax (Roller Coaster).
Operation Storax
Operation Roller Coaster - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 301.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 400.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 519-1 thru -4.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Caprock, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 June

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot George, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Raccoon, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jackpots, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 June

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Franklin, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rose, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pile Driver, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Forefoot, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 486.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Comstock, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Telephe.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 June

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tan, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1975 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Stilton and Mizzen, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Talaos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Nyctee.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 June

1953 – US nuclear test.  Shot Climax, Operation Upshot-Knothole.
Operation Upshot-Knothole
Operation Upshot–Knothole - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 572.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 June

1952 – US nuclear test.  Shot How, Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler-Snapper
Operation Tumbler–Snapper - Wikipedia

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lassen, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yuba, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1967 – France nuclear test.  Shot Altair.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wembley, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dione.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dido Queen, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1975 – France nuclear test.  Shot Achille.  *First French underground test in Polynesia.*
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tajo, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1987 – China nuclear test.  Shot (33).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 June

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Seminole, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Packrat, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1963 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Hutia and Apshapa, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 224.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Five US nuclear tests.  Shots Tub A,B,C,D and F, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 339.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Almendro, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Jara, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Harzer, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dirce.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 677.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 June

1972 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 360, 361.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Merida, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot unnumbered #9.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – France nuclear test.  Shot Erginos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Megapentes.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 June

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Umbrella, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alma, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 422.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1996 – Two China nuclear tests.  Shot (44)-1,-2.
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Truckee, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1963 – UK/US nuclear test.  Shot Clean Slate III, Operation Storax (Roller Coaster).  *Last US atmospheric test.*
Operation Storax
Operation Roller Coaster - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 443.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot unnumbered #8.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Danablu, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 June

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Maple, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Yeso, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 237, Butan
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Puce, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1989 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cycicos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1994 – China nuclear test.  Shot (40).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 June

1956 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Flathead and Blackfoot, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ace, Operation Niblick. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1965 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Petrel and Organdy, Operation Whetstone.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 284.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alviso, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 487.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pepato, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Harlem, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bitterling, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1969 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tapper, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1971 – France nuclear test.  Shot Encelade.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 520.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 548.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kash, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1983 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shot 611-1,-2.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aristee.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Salut and Ville, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 June

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kickapoo, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Des Moines, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bullion, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 June

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Aspen and Walnut, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mataco, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1988 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 698.
1988 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pitthee.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rinconada, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1964 – France nuclear test.  Shot Topaze, Operation In Ekker.
In Ekker series, French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Double Play and Kankakee, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rickey, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1985 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 661-1,-2,-3.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 June

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Osage, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diluted Waters, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Embudo, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Capricorne.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Euryphyle.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 549 Butan 1.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kesti, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1984 – France nuclear test.  Shot Echemos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Antigone.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dulce, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 238.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tiny Dot, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1967 – China nuclear test.  Shot CHIC-6.  *First Chinese test of a two-stage thermonuclear weapon.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1974 – China nuclear test.  Shot (16).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 June

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wilson, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Linden, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Duffer, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Futtock, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pyrrhos.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Burisis.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 662 Benzol.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Brie, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 June

1956 – UK nuclear test.  Shot G2, Operation Mosaic.
Operation Mosaic - Wikipedia

1957 – UK nuclear test.  Shot 3/Purple Granite, Operation Grapple.
Operation Grapple - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Petit, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 285.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 340.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Ming Blade, Operation Arbor.
Operation Arbor - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mast, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1992 – US nuclear test.  Shot Victoria, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Starfish (aborted), Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chess, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Duoro, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1987 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 678-1,-2.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mission Ghost, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 June

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Inca, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Daman I, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1973 – US nuclear test.  Shot Potrillo, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ilus.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – France nuclear test.  Shot Iphitos.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – US nuclear test.  Shot Austin, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 June

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Otowi, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Switch, Operation Latchkey (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1988 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Rhyolite and Nightingale, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Contact, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 June

1971 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Laguna and Dexter, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 521.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – France nuclear test.  Shot Dejanire.
1986–88 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1992 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Galena-Yellow, -Orange and -Green, Operation Julin.
Operation Julin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

24 June

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Priscilla, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Eridan.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Harebell, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Huron King, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Nebbiolo, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1983 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 612.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 June

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dakota, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kennebec, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fade, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vulcan, Operation Flintlock. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1968 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Funnel and Sevilla, Operation Crosstie.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 320, Magistral.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – France nuclear test.  Shot Umbriel.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 401.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 550 Butan 3 551.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 590-1,-2.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Darwin, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 June

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Midi Mist, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Bowl-1, -2, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1970 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Arnica-Yellow and -Violet, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1975 – US nuclear test.  Shot Camembert, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Maribo, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Cypselos.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 June

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Redwood and Elder, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Bighorn, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and Shot Haymaker, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1967 – France nuclear test.  Shot Antares.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – China nuclear test.  Shot (15).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Laodice.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – US nuclear test.  Shot Amarillo, Operation Cornerstone.
Operation Cornerstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 June

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Oak, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Marshmallow, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chateaugay, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1970 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 321, 322-1,  -2.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Capitan, Haplopappus and Tajique, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Portulaca and Silene, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Andromaque.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fajy, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Oxylos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 June

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hickory, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 250.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 268.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Umber, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Camphor, Operation Emery.
Operation Emery - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 461.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Egisthe.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 552-1,-2,-3.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 June

1946 – US nuclear test.  Shot Able, Operation Crossroads.  *First test at Bikini Atoll.*
Operation Crossroads
Operation Crossroads - Wikipedia

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Bluestone, Operation Dominic.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and

Shot Sacramento, Operation Nougat.
Operation Nougat
Operation Nougat - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dub, Operation Niblick. (Plowshare)
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Halfbeak, Operation Flintlock.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 341.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – France nuclear test.  Shot Titania.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 423.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 573-1,-2.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 663-1,-2.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Panchuela, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 July

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Coulomb-A, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sequoia, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1968 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 286, Galit A2.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diamond Mine, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Belier.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Xanthos.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Antilokos.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 July

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mohawk, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cedar, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Aldebaran.  *First French test in Polynesia.*
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – France nuclear test.  Shot Arcturus.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 342, Globus 4.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 July

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Licome.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 July

1969 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 302-1, -2.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – France nuclear test.  Shot Japet.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 444.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 591-1,-2,-3.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1990 – France nuclear test.  Shot Anticlee.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 July

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Hood, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Dogwood, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 488.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Coronis.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 July

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sedan, Operation Storax (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 362.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ajax.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Chryses.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 July

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Little Feller II, Operation Storax (Sunbeam).
Operation Storax
Operation Sunbeam - Wikipedia

1968 – France nuclear test.  Shot Capella.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Gemeaux.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Satz, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 522-1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 679 Neva.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alamo, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 July

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Apache, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Miniata, Operation Grommet (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
‘Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 402, Kama 1.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Lyncee.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1989 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 711.
1989 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 July

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Starfish Prime, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Dominic
Operation Fishbowl - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bracken, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 363, Fakel.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Leda.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 July

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Navaho, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sunset, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

1971 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 343, Globus 3.
1971 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 381-1,-2,-3.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 403.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Escabosa, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Niza, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1983 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 613 Lira 1T, 614 Lyra 2T, 615 Lyra 3T.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 July

1962 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shot Pamlico, Operation Dominic (Fishbowl).  *Last test at Christmas Island*.
Operation Dominic
Operation Dominic - Wikipedia

and

Shot Johnnie Boy, Operation Storax (Sunbeam).
Operation Storax
Operation Sunbeam - Wikipedia

1976 – France nuclear test.  Shot Menelas.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Eryx.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 664.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 July

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Poplar, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1968 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 287-1, -2.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – France nuclear test.  Shot Clytemnestre.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – US nuclear test.  Shot Lowball, Operation Cresset.
Operation Cresset - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Normanna, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 July

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Merrimac, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 July

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Scaevola, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 - US nuclear test.  Shot Small Boy, Operation Storax (Sunbeam).
Operation Storax
Operation Sunbeam - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Vito, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1979 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 523 Galit A11-1,-2,-3.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 638-1,-2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 July

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diablo, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1967 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 269.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – France nuclear test.  Shot Castor.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 424-1,-2.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – France nuclear test.  Shot Lycurgue.
1989–91 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 July

1945 – US nuclear test.  Shot Trinity.  *World’s first nuclear explosion*. 
Manhattan Project: The Trinity Test, July 16, 1945
Trinity
Trinity (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bye, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Izzer, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Ildrim  and Hutch, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pineau, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1987 – US/UK nuclear test.  Shot Midland, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (Nuclear test) - Wikipedia
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 July

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pisonia, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Little Feller I, Operation Storax (Sunbeam).  *Lowest yield and last above ground US test at NTS*.
Operation Storax
Operation Sunbeam - Wikipedia

1964 – UK/US nuclear test. Shot Cormorant, Operation Whetstone.
British nuclear testing in the United States - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Spud, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Centaure.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 574.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cybar, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 680.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 July

1974 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Crestlake-Tansan and -Briar, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 524, 525.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Theras.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 666 Agat.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 July

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot John, Operation Plumbbob.
*MB-1/AIR-2 Genie air to air rocket*.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia
George Yoshitake, Nuclear Test Photographer, Recalls Filming Nuclear Blast 55 Years Ago (VIDEO) | HuffPost

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 225.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tamoure.  *First French airdrop.*
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ares.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – France nuclear test.  Shot Asios.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 665.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 July

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tewa, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Diamond Sculls, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Battos.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 667.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

21 July

1956 – US nuclear test.  Shot Huron, Operation Redwing.
Operation Redwing
Operation Redwing - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 251.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ganymede.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 323.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Apodaca, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Euterpe.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pitane.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 639 Lira 4T, 640 Lira 6T, 641 Lira 5T.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

22 July

1958 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Juniper (at Bikini) and Olive (at Eniwetok), Operation Hardtack I.  *Last test at Bikini.*
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pongee, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1976 – France nuclear test.  Shot Calypso.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

23 July

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Links, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bronze, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1969 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 303.
1969 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 382.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 445.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## fncceo

It's not that I don't admire your dogged determination to update this thread but ... may I ask what's the point of it?


----------



## sparky




----------



## mhansen2

It's a personally interesting topic that I thought others might also enjoy.  With over 22,000 views, perhaps I'm right.  My last entry will be for 20 August.


----------



## mhansen2

24 July

1946 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baker, Operation Crossroads.
Operation Crossroads
Operation Crossroads - Wikipedia

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kepler, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Trogon, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1970 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 324.
1970 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1986 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cornucopia, Operation Charioteer.
Operation Charioteer - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 681 Neva 3.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

25 July

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Owens, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1972 – US nuclear test.  Shot Atarque, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Maquis.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Tydee.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tafi, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia

1982 – France nuclear test.  Shot Laios.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kappeli, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1985 – Four Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 668-1 thru -4.
1985 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Serena, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1990 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Mineral Quarry and Randsburg, Operation Aqueduct.
Operation Aqueduct - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

26 July

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Pascal-A, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pine, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 462, Meteorit 2.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – France nuclear test.  Shot Idomenee.
1975–78 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

27 July

1962 – US nuclear test.  Shot Wichita, Operation Storax.
Operation Storax
Operation Storax - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stanley, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pegase.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – France nuclear test.  Shot Oberon.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 364.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – US nuclear test.  Shot Billet, Operation Anvil.
Operation Anvil (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

28 July

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Saxon, Operation Latchkey (Plowshare).
Project Plowshare - Wikipedia
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Melpomene.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Persee.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Carnelian, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1978 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 489-1 thru -5.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – France nuclear test.  Shot Palamede.
1979–80 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

29 July

1955 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 19 (Joe 15).
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1965 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 239.
1965 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 404.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 446, Galit A4.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Monterey, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1996 – China nuclear test.  Shot (45).  *Last Chinese nuclear test.*
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

30 July

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tanya, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1977 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 463-1, -2.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1982 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 592 Rift 3.
1982 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

31 July

1972 – France nuclear test.  Shot Ariel.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 553-1,-2.
1980 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1980 – US nuclear test.  Shot Verdello, Operation Tinderbox.
Operation Tinderbox - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

1 August

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Teak, Operation Hardtack I. (Newsreel)  *First test at Johnston Island*.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 144.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

2 August

1955 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 20 (Joe 16).
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Orion.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1984 – US nuclear test.  Shot Correo, Operation Fusileer.
Operation Fusileer - Wikipedia

1987 – Eight Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 682-1 thru -5, 683-1,-2,-3.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

3 August

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 145.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pollux.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Burzet, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia

1981 – France nuclear test.  Shot Agenor.
1981–82 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Laban, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

4 August

1962 – Soviet nuclear test. Shot 146.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 270-1, -2.
1967 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Gibson, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Barranca, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1976 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 447.
1976 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – US nuclear test.  Shot Strake, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 526-1,-2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – France nuclear test.  Shot Carnabon.
1983–85 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

5 August

1955 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 21.
1955 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 147.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 252.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Nama-Amarylis and -Mephisto, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1981 – US nuclear test.  Shot Havarti, Operation Guardian.
Operation Guardian - Wikipedia

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Atrisco, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

6 August

1945 – *First of two US combat drops*.  Project Alberta.  Hiroshima, Japan.   Project Alberta
Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
Project Alberta - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Quince, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1965 – US nuclear test.  Shot Mauve, Operation Flintlock.
Operation Flintlock (nuclear test) - Wikipedia

1970 – France nuclear test.  Shot Toucan.
1966–70 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Baltic, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

7 August

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Stokes, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 148.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1975 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 425-1,-2.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

8 August

1971 – France nuclear test.  Shot Phoebe.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – US nuclear test.  Shot Offshore, Operation Quicksilver.
Operation Quicksilver (1978) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

9 August


1945 – *Second of two US combat drops*. Project Alberta.  Nagasaki, Japan.  Project Alberta
Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
Project Alberta - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Imp, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1972 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Cebolla, Cuchillo and Solano, Operation Toggle.
Operation Toggle - Wikipedia

1978 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 490, Kraton 4.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

10 August

1957 - US nuclear test.  Shot Saturn, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 149.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rovena, Operation Latchkey.
Sandia National Laboratory Official List of UNEs in Nevada
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Washer, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 464, Meteorit 5.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1978 – Six Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 491 -1 thru -6.
1978 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

11 August

1982 – US nuclear test.  Shot Queso, Operation Praetorian.
Operation Praetorian - Wikipedia

1983 – US nuclear test.  Shot Sabado, Operation Phalanx.
Operation Phalanx - Wikipedia

1984 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 642 Kvarts 2.
1984 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

12 August

1953 - Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 4 Usilennaya (Joe 4).  *First Soviet test toward a fusion bomb*.
1953 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Orange, Operation Hardtack I.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Pekan, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1966 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tangerine, Operation Latchkey.
Operation Latchkey - Wikipedia

1975 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 426 Gorizont 4.
1975 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 527 Kimberlit 4.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1987 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 684 Neva 4.
1987 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

13 August

1987 – US nuclear test.  Shot Tahoka, Operation Musketeer.
Operation Musketeer (nuclear test) - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

14 August

1969 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Spider-A,-B, Operation Mandrel.
Operation Mandrel - Wikipedia

1971 – France nuclear test.  Shot Rhea.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – France nuclear test.  Shot Scorpion.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 405, Gorizont 2.
1974 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1974 – US nuclear test.  Shot Puye, Operation Bedrock.
Operation Bedrock - Wikipedia

1981 – Three Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 575-1,-2,-3.
1981 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Cebrero, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

15 August

1963 – US nuclear test.  Shot Satsop, Operation Niblick.
Operation Niblick - Wikipedia

1968 – US nuclear test.  Shot Rack, Operation Bowline.
Operation Bowline - Wikipedia

1973 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 383, Meridian 3.
1973 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1991 – US nuclear test.  Shot Floydada, Operation Sculpin.
Operation Sculpin - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

16 August

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 365.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Three US nuclear tests.  Shots Flotost, Gruyere and Gruyere-Gradino, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia

1990 – China nuclear test.  Shot (36).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

17 August

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 465.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1985 – US nuclear test.  Shot Chamita, Operation Grenadier.
Operation Grenadier - Wikipedia

1988 – US nuclear test.  Shot Kearsarge, Operation Touchstone.
Operation Touchstone - Wikipedia

1995 – China nuclear test.  Shot (43).
List of nuclear weapons tests of China - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

18 August

1957 – US nuclear test.  Shot Shasta, Operation Plumbbob.
Operation Plumbbob
Operation Plumbbob - Wikipedia

1958 – US nuclear test.  Shot Fig, Operation Hardtack I.  *Last test at Eniwetok*.
Operation Hardtack I
Operation Hardtack I - Wikipedia

1962 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 150, 151.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1964 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 226.
1964 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1967 – US nuclear test.  Shot Bordeaux, Operation Crosstie.
Operation Crosstie - Wikipedia

1971 – US nuclear test.  Shot Algodones, Operation Grommet.
Operation Grommet - Wikipedia

1973 – France nuclear test.  Shot Pallas.
1971–74 French nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1979 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 528-1, -2.
1979 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1983 – Five Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 616-1 thru -5.
1983 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

19 August

1964 – US nuclear test.  Shot Alva, Operation Whetstone.
Operation Whetstone - Wikipedia

1966 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 253.
1966 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Two US nuclear tests.  Shots Scantling and Scupper, Operation Fulcrum.
Operation Fulcrum - Wikipedia


----------



## mhansen2

20 August

1962 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 152.
1962 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1968 – Two Soviet nuclear tests.  Shots 288-1, -2.
1968 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1972 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 366, Region 3.
1972 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

1977 – Soviet nuclear test.  Shot 466, Meteorit 3.
1977 Soviet nuclear tests - Wikipedia

This thread was started on 21 August last year and has come full circle.  This is my final entry.  For those who viewed it, I hope you found it interesting.  So long.


----------

